# Just purchased a samick sage



## Primos can man (Jul 20, 2015)

What is a good arrow set up for this it's 50#


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2015)

What's your draw length?


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 20, 2015)

Depends on your draw and what kinda point weight you are wanting to shoot, what animal you are wanting to shoot. Although for Ga, you dont need anything extreme. Can't go wrong with some 1535 gold tip blems cut to proper length


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 21, 2015)

I recommend going to visit Paul Redavid with P&A Archery in Lithia Springs or Big Jim in Albany. Though they are a bit of a drive for you, they can both give a wealth of knowledge and save you a lot of time and headache not to mention money.
if that can't work out then get a tuning kit with different arrows and point weights and then refer to this site http://acsbows.com/bowtuning.html

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 21, 2015)

I am not too far from you.  I am in Dublin and have a variety of arrows, different spines, weights, etc if you wanna experiment with shooting a few and save some money.  Just a thought...


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the same bow.  Im a 28" draw length.  I shoot a 35/55, 29.5" long.  I put in a 100gr brass insert with a Zwickey Eskilite broad head.  Seems to work good for me.  I am surely NO expert.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 21, 2015)

I shoot a Samick Sage #50 also..27.5" draw...what works well for me is a 500 spine at 29" with 100 tip. 
This combo will bareshaft tune with fletched shafts at 20 yds for me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 21, 2015)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> This combo will bareshaft tune with fletched shafts at 20 yds for me.



How is it a bareshaft tune if it's fletched?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 21, 2015)

I read that wrong also.  I think he's saying that bare shafts and fletched ones all land in the same place.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> I read that wrong also.  I think he's saying that bare shafts and fletched ones all land in the same place.



Correct. What I meant.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2015)

Gotcha.


----------



## Primos can man (Jul 23, 2015)

thanks yall and my draw is 29 on a compound, ive been shooting bows for a long time iam just getting into a trad bow.


----------



## Primos can man (Jul 23, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> I am not too far from you.  I am in Dublin and have a variety of arrows, different spines, weights, etc if you wanna experiment with shooting a few and save some money.  Just a thought...



yeah its still in the mail its going to take a few days but i will sure keep you in mind, thnks


----------



## Clipper (Jul 24, 2015)

Take Barebower up on his offer and go the website Monkeywrench posted.  You will be surprised how different shooting a recurve is from a compound.  You will also have a lot more fun!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 3, 2015)

I know a guy in Statesboro that could probably help you out...


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I know a guy in Statesboro that could probably help you out...



Would be wise to let that guy help you out.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 4, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> Would be wise to let that guy help you out.



Very wise!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 4, 2015)

that dude could make your learning curve a very straight line.


----------



## Primos can man (Aug 4, 2015)

Well it came in but I sent my limbs back. The string on the lower limb was not sitting in the grove kinda like the limb was warped it shot fine. But since it was under warranty I sent them back just in case.


----------



## Worship Drummer (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the Samick Journey in 45#.  I draw a true 31" and I have found that the heavier spines (46/65) are working best for me with 125 grain field tips.  I have not started on broad heads yet.


----------



## la huntnfish (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought my son a #35 Sage in June and had the same problem with the lower limb. Called Lancaster and they sent new limbs a few days ago. He's probably shot it 250 times and the string is not lining with the groove in the lower limb again. It's not bad, about a string width out, but I am scared it'll worsen over time. I'm wondering if the threaded metal insert for the lower limb may have been installed at a slight angle or if the limb pocket is not flush the width of the limb. I will say that it is a great bow and shoots very well. We will try to work through the problems. I would of purchased it from Big Jim but he was out of them at the time. We did buy a dozen Predator II 800s from him and they shoot like darts out of the Sage. They were well made and delivered in short order. I'll definitely be using Big Jim in the future.


----------



## Primos can man (Aug 10, 2015)

la huntnfish said:


> I bought my son a #35 Sage in June and had the same problem with the lower limb. Called Lancaster and they sent new limbs a few days ago. He's probably shot it 250 times and the string is not lining with the groove in the lower limb again. It's not bad, about a string width out, but I am scared it'll worsen over time. I'm wondering if the threaded metal insert for the lower limb may have been installed at a slight angle or if the limb pocket is not flush the width of the limb. I will say that it is a great bow and shoots very well. We will try to work through the problems. I would of purchased it from Big Jim but he was out of them at the time. We did buy a dozen Predator II 800s from him and they shoot like darts out of the Sage. They were well made and delivered in short order. I'll definitely be using Big Jim in the future.


Mine was about the same outside of the groove. I had a guy that's been shooting traditional bow for a long time look at it he said it was fine but I wanted new one just in case. Before I sent it back I was shooting goldtip 3555 out of mine and was shoot pretty good.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 11, 2015)

Gotta ask if you guys used stringers on your bows. Evert recurve I have seen with a twisted bottom limb was strung by hand without a stringer. I`ve twisted one myself. RC


----------



## la huntnfish (Aug 12, 2015)

I have only used a stringer while stringing it. As a matter of fact, after installing the replacement limbs a few days ago, the bow hasn't been unstrung. Stringing isn't the problem with mine.


----------



## Primos can man (Aug 12, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Gotta ask if you guys used stringers on your bows. Evert recurve I have seen with a twisted bottom limb was strung by hand without a stringer. I`ve twisted one myself. RC


I strung it the first 2 times with out but it was tough so I bought a stringer I noticed mine when my brace hight was around 7 3/4 " thats when it got real noticeable, this is Alex cook by the way


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 13, 2015)

When I string mine up, I have to give it a thump, I normally hear a little noise on the first shot. After that, its super quite. I always use a stringer though.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the same bow and I shoot several different arrows all with good results. I haven't had any spine issues using 28" Easton flatline 500s with 100 or 125 tips. Full length GT 3555 with 100 gr tips, and some Easton classic something or other with some heavy insert and 100s. All shoot fine. I've not shot a bad combo out of it yet they all just fly different vertically due to the overall weight. And with the light flatlines I still out penetrate my wife's craze at 40 lbs, barely but still counts.


----------



## bownutz (Dec 10, 2015)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> I shoot a Samick Sage #50 also..27.5" draw...what works well for me is a 500 spine at 29" with 100 tip.
> This combo will bareshaft tune with fletched shafts at 20 yds for me.



I shoot the same setup fly awesome, I do use 50 grain inserts though. Smoked one yesterday with it.


----------

